

Your College Major Is a Pretty Good Indication of How Smart You Are - 11thEarlOfMar
http://qz.com/334926/your-college-major-is-a-pretty-good-indication-of-how-smart-you-are/ 

======
lkbm
I've seen this result from various reports over the years. It's always sad to
me to see that education is consistently (okay, with rare exception) the
bottom of the barrel on these measures.

Of course, teaching high school doesn't require PhD-level math and reasoning
skills, but rather some equally rare classroom management and motivational
skills. I'm less concerned about high-paying tech skills drawing away
potential teachers as I am about high-paying managerial positions drawing away
the people with the skills really needed in a classroom.

I think being a teacher is much more analogous to being a good manager than to
being a good engineer. Take a group of people and get them to focus. Yeah, a
high school math teacher is expected to be able to explain single-variable
calculus, but there are two components there: understanding it and explaining
it so someone else will understand. I definitely find the former much easier.
And in elementary school, you just need to be reasonably clueful about
arithmetic and science and history and English, not to be able to write a
dissertation.

